# Help: What is growing on my plants?



## bob_dee (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi,

I have had my freshwater tropical aquarium for 3 years, but recently what looks like a brown algae has grown over the aquarium plants (see photos attached). Can anyone identify what it is and how to get rid of it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi bob dee,

I have no idea, it is not like anything I have seen before. What and your tank, water, and light conditions? When did it start? Did you change something prior to the onset of the outbreak, maybe new ferts, light bulb/fixture, fish food?
I think more information might help.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

It reminds me of the aerial fire retardant they drop on forest fires from the helicopters. I hope some one can identify it, its very interesting.


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

It vaguely reminds me of the stuff you would see when you peel a layer of blue-green 'algae' off of a plant leaf or other surface. Except that stuff was white, and essentially (i think) just dead algae tissue. This, also, I'm thinking is 'dead' -- offal of some sort. Either way its pretty gross looking, I'd vacuum the heck out of it and check ferts/co2 levels.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Could it be diatoms? Maybe the pinkish color because of the saturation level of the photo? Do you have any ottos? Do they eat it?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

ick! Does it vac right off or not?


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like brown algae to me. I have some in my low light betta tank. I change my bulbs and it went away. I think my lights were getting too old.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm sorry but I'm thinking that's got to be a joke. It does look like fire retardant!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It has a strange rust color, and so I am wondering if it is rust. Are you perhaps way, way, overdosing with iron?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

I have to agree with Tex. It looks like a monstrous outbreak of diatoms. Ottos and plecos love that stuff. I would try to remove as much as possible and add a few ottos. 

Did you do any major cleaning of filters or disturb the substrate recently. Check your ammonia and nitrite levels you may be having a new cycle starting or something. 

I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Nevermore said:


> I'm sorry but I'm thinking that's got to be a joke. It does look like fire retardant!


I was thinking the same given they posted just once and never came back. Odd looking stuff for sure


----------



## goldfishes (Nov 26, 2008)

Pretty funny joke!


----------

